# Car Damage North Dublin - Door scrapes & Dents



## mags07 (27 Feb 2007)

Hi

I have a 2002 silver peugeot 206, recently purchased. I damaged it on saturday - had a run in with the side of the wall while trying to drive in to a narrow gateway. There are long scratches and slight dents on the rear passanger door and scratches on the side strip, also scratches on the side of the rear bumper. 
I would like to get this fixed in Dublin as soon as possible as won't be able to go to my own garage in galway for at least a month. Is there any one cheap but good in North Dublin that may work evenings or weekends? I saw chips away and trimtech and carcraft mentioned on this forum recently - would they be capable of doing the job? Or does anyone know any good repair garages in dublin3/5 area?


----------



## Welfarite (27 Feb 2007)

You may be able to get the dents out of the coor by loosening the inner door panel and basically punching/popping the dent out with your fist (or somebody else's!).


----------



## mags07 (27 Feb 2007)

Thanks but don't think I'd be able to do that - would probably cause more damage! Think I need a more professional job..


----------



## Welfarite (27 Feb 2007)

is the damage bad? Have you got a quote from a professional to do it? It might be easier to wait until you get to Galway if you know/trust somebody there to do it properly. Why the rush if it's only a few scrapes? Afraid somebody will find out or slag you?


----------



## johnny10 (27 Feb 2007)

Try Dial-a-dent [broken link removed] - i have a nissan primera with a few long scratches and a couple of noticeable dents. They came to have a look at in on Monday and it will cost around 400 to repair. I have a contact number if you want to pm me.


----------



## pat127 (27 Feb 2007)

The title says it all:-

Car Damage + North Dublin


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

pat127 said:


> The title says it all:-
> 
> Car Damage + North Dublin


What do you mean? Did you actually read the original post? 





mags07 said:


> I damaged it on saturday - had a run in with the side of the wall while trying to drive in to a narrow gateway.


----------



## z105 (27 Feb 2007)

> The title says it all:-
> 
> Car Damage + North Dublin


 
If I was from the Northside of Dublin I might take this to have a racist tone.


----------



## RonanC (27 Feb 2007)

*Declan Lawlor Crash Repairs..*

6 Crescent Place
Dublin 3
(off the malahide road)

was over with him yesterday for an estimate on some work needed and he comes well recommended by those in the trade too.


----------



## mags07 (27 Feb 2007)

Thanks, thats close by will try him for a quote anyway...


----------



## Mag2006 (27 Feb 2007)

Declan Lawlor is very good, he did a job for me 6 years ago and it was excellent, would highly recommend him.


----------



## mags07 (27 Feb 2007)

Is he expensive?


----------



## Mag2006 (27 Feb 2007)

I thought he was very reasonable and if it's not an insurance pay out he won't rip you off, put it that way!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

Mag2006 said:


> if it's not an insurance pay out he won't rip you off, put it that way!


And if it is...?


----------



## Mag2006 (27 Feb 2007)

I kind of phrased that wrong Clubman..sorry!!. We all know they make it out to be alot more if the insurance is footing the bill, if you are paying cash it's always cheaper. In saying that though he is a good bloke, does a great job and prices very well. That ok???...


----------



## RainyDay (8 Mar 2007)

Mag2006 said:


> We all know they make it out to be alot more if the insurance is footing the bill, if you are paying cash it's always cheaper. In saying that though he is a good bloke, does a great job and prices very well. That ok???...


No, it's not really OK at all - given that it makes our insurance premiums higher. This is fraud, plain and simple.


----------

